
Show HN: Open Source Constellation T-Shirts - teonite
https://github.com/teonite/t-shirts/
======
fredley
It would be nice if the star positions had been taken from real star
positions, picking an optimal set to match the desired shape (a fun data
project for someone with more time than me), rather than just plonked down any
old how.

~~~
gregcoombe
Yeah, I initially got excited by the link for this reason too. You might be
able to do something with Astrometry.net
([http://astrometry.net/gallery.html](http://astrometry.net/gallery.html)), by
first converting the logo to a set of points. But they might just reject non-
star images (or images where the points don't exactly match).

~~~
vandavv
Since it's open source, why not create just a PR with proposed changes?

------
azilnik
I've always been interested in doing ACTUAL open-source clothing. Cuts,
stitches, production process, etc. Let's make the best tshirt ever!

~~~
joostdecock
Have a look at freesewing.org, it's an open source platform for made-to-
measure sewing patterns.

Full disclosure: I'm the maintainer

~~~
solarkraft
Very, very, _very_ cool. You may just get me into some serious sewing.

------
nailer
I do the same with laptop stickers:
[https://github.com/mikemaccana/stickers](https://github.com/mikemaccana/stickers)

~~~
williamscales
Hi Nailer, how do you use these? I can't seem to open a .sketch file on my
Linux machine. Would you be willing to share a cross-platform version of your
stickers?

~~~
nailer
Figma can open .sketch files and runs on Linux.

~~~
williamscales
Thank you, for some reason I didn't come across that in my search. Much
appreciated.

~~~
nailer
It's cool. People dowmmod you for asking about Linux but its a legit question,
I moved to Windows a couple of years ago and having them in .sketch has always
been a pain.

------
teddyh
Note: Clothing designs _are not copyrightable_. Illustrations on a T-shirt may
well be, though.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Clothing designs are not copyrightable.

In a number of (non-US, currently, though there are recurrant efforts in the
US, too) jurisdictions, there is shorter-term, copyright-like protection for
clothing design.

~~~
nailer
Yeah, I know in some markets it's like '7 points of differentiation' that have
to be proven at court to be considered an original design.

------
bringtheaction
Can patches be applied to my t-shirt after it’s been printed? ;)

(Sorry but I almost never make puns but I had to make this one.)

~~~
pavel_lishin
You can actually use diluted bleach to modify dark shirts pretty easily - so
yes!

------
saagarjha
Can you put a copyright on constellations? You might be able to put a license
on the code that produces the lines, but I don't think the final results
should be copyrighted.

~~~
wizardforhire
INAL but from my limited understanding of copyright law you can't copyright
facts. However original works in any medium are protected, so the code and
also the images themselves would be copyrighted at the time of creation. But
anyone could create another set of similar yet original code which could
output similar images and not be in violation. Subsequently these new works
would also be copywrited at the time of creation... Ad nauseam

------
solarkraft
I don't really find this to fit the name "Open Source". It's simply a project
with published assets. A cool idea, yes, but even the process isn't even
documented that well.

> Ultimately, we decided on a full-print T-shirt printed on both sides, which
> was made for us by a local, friendly printing house.

The one interesting part, where to acquire fully printed t-shirts in Europe,
was left out.

------
vandavv
I think it's a nice start to see "Open Source" term used not only for
developing purposes, but also for things we use every day. Nice job!

~~~
solarkraft
I love that it introduces people to it and gives them positive associations,
however I think we risk watering down the term, not always being clear what
"open source" means in a given context. This project itself is a good example
in my opinion.

Refer to my top-level comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16386307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16386307)

------
jordonwii
Heads up to anyone else following the "just buy the shirt" link, it won't work
unless you prefix with [https://](https://).

Working link is: [https://teonite.cupsell.com/](https://teonite.cupsell.com/)

------
zitterbewegung
This statement doesn't apply to this project but remember organizations still
have trademarks. See
[https://www.python.org/psf/trademarks/](https://www.python.org/psf/trademarks/)
for an example.

~~~
vandavv
yes, but they're not using the logo itself, it's just like an inspiration for
creating constelations which are open source

------
evanlivingston
I was disappointed to see this was just for the graphic, not for the actual
design of the t-shirt.

~~~
dragonwriter
In the US, an open source clothing design is superfluous since such designs
are not usually protected (outside the scope of copyright, rarely qualify for
patent, trade dress, or other protection.)

~~~
gamblor956
Clothing design in the copyright context means the pattern of the clothing,
not images or text, and copyright for clothing generally applies to non-
functional flourishes or design elements. In this case, the logos are
derivative works of presumably copyrighted logos of open source projects.

------
grenoire
Well, does need some open-source improvement indeed. hasaatr printed wrong
even on the shirts!

------
Cyberdog
In a way, you're open sourcing logo designs copyrighted by others, though.
Some OSS projects may not care, but others can be just as protective of their
branding as full-fledged companies, from what I've seen.

~~~
teon
I don’t think that a constellation - lines and dots is under any copyright.
It’s like saying that python logo has a python so it validates all logos that
has snakes in logos.. Remember, no actual logos were used, changed,
modified...

